# Oil Change at 1000 miles for 2015 Murano?



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

On every new car I've had for the past 25 years I've done an oil change very early in the life of the engine. I have gotten some odd looks from the service department when I do it.

I've always thought it was a good idea to do to make sure the engine has had time for bits and pieces to work out of the crank case and into the filter.

Is this necessary in today's cars?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your 1st oil change, I would do it at 1000 or maybe 1500, not sure what the owners man says


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

The manual says nothing about an "initial" oil change which may be an argument for not doing it. It just says every 5000 miles.


----------



## Highspeedplay (Apr 29, 2015)

New motors are fine honed better and this is not really needed. Remember most are giving you longer warranties and they still dont say bring it back for a 1000-1500 mile change. Some is related to better oil and filter technology. I wouldnt lose sleep over it , or if you want just change it out and start fresh.


----------



## michealdrs (Apr 23, 2015)

According to this the 3,000 oil change is unnecessary, they say car technology today has improved so you won't have to do it as often.


----------

